# Are you a Shape-Shifter?



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*% Resolution %*



shakalaka said:


> With people I feel comfortable with I can become an obnoxious ENTP, and sometimes I can be a bit ISTP but in the end I'll always revert to my INTP form.




Where do you get the % in your signature? Does it cost dosh? 

I think these % are important. I have a strong Idealist component in my INTP type. I very much INFP for long periods of time.  But I am not a NF Disciple.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Probably S and J, but not very often, I can go J if I clean things for a long time coz I get into it like a J would and when I spend awhile tidying room I get really J and I wont stop until it looks perfect to me, it's a good thing for me because I am extremely P


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I can appear ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, ESTP, ISTP, ESFP, ISFP, ENTP, INTP, ENTJ, INTJ, ENFP, ENFJ, and INFJ.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I stay INFP all the time. Sometimes my moods make me seem more outgoing or more reserved, but those have more to do with my confidence level than whether I am extraverted or introverted. Sometimes I actually do plan ahead if I care about something, or if I don't want to inconvenience others, but that doesn't make me a J. It's just my extreme F overriding some of the P ways that I would tend to be a flake otherwise. I ALWAYS place love before truth when they are in conflict, and more often, try to avoid situations that would place them in opposition to each other. That means I'm certainly perpetually F-like. Sometimes I enjoy sensations, especially auditory pleasures, but I exist primarily in my head, not in my skin. I'm a pretty obvious N. I am certain of how I should be classified, and while retaining my adaptability, my core preferences do not actually transform, either on a day-to-day basis, or over the years.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> I can appear ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, ESTP, ISTP, ESFP, ISFP, ENTP, INTP, ENTJ, INTJ, ENFP, ENFJ, and INFJ.


What a surprise!


----------

